# upcoming cable change in 2009 question



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

hey I don't know if this is in the right section but I heard all regular cable will be free as regular over the air channels. Is this true and what TV tuner would work for it? I know alot of tv tuners aren't digital


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I doubt it. But you Cannucks do some strange things so could be :4-dontkno :grin:


----------



## mstock14 (Jun 4, 2008)

Im not to sure about cable being free as much as it is now(sattlite is much better as its already in digtal pic) but some tvs have this tunner built into them so you might not have to worry. And also the gov is giving out free copons for a tv tunner not sure about how much or where to find it srry:sigh:


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

yustr said:


> But you Cannucks do some strange things so could be :4-dontkno :grin:


That's not true!

anyway, i doubt our system will be much different, if at all, from that of the U.S. Nice to meet a fellow Canadian here, btw


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm 1/2 cannuck!

In some markets the cable companies provide a few free HD broadcasts for local channels.


----------

